# Anybody know what chlorine does to grass?



## zmoz (Aug 14, 2003)

I have an above ground pool that holds about 2,000 gallons of water. It has a filter and I put chlorine tabs in as directed, but that's all I do to it. There are other chemicals I should be using and I should be testing the PH. Anyway...I put alot of water onto my lawn, and I was thinking, maybe instead of wasting the clean water on the grass I could pump some of the pool water out and put the clean in the pool. Problem is the chlorine...does anybody think it would be really bad for the grass?


----------



## E2E4ME (Aug 14, 2003)

This link might offer help:


http://forums.gardenweb.com/forums/load/drought/msg091628252205.html


----------



## Stefan (Aug 14, 2003)

I read somewhere that if you can actually smell chlorine in the pool that you are using too much. It should be okay on grass. Keep in mind that many city water companies use chlorine to kill the stuff in your drinking water.


----------



## DieselDave (Aug 14, 2003)

I not only use it to water my lawn, I consider it a back-up potable water source. I might be wrong but I believe if you keep it clean and balanced with chemicals you should be able to drink it without even boiling in the event of city/county water contamination or a combo. of that and a power loss. I would only drink it for the first 48 hours after a power loss unless we were in a grave situation and only after a little extra dose of chlorine.


----------



## Canuke (Aug 15, 2003)

I read that it is possible for a pool to smell like chlorine and still not have enough in it. Apparently it is chlorine compounds that smell, not the pure chlorine itself. But then I only owned an inground for 8 months and other than the neighbor's tree holding onto its leaves for dear life until after I finally left for Christmas vacation (then dumped ALL of them in) I didn't have any issues with it.


----------



## tiktok 22 (Aug 15, 2003)

Hi Zmoz,

Chlorine will kill grass...but only a high quantity. Generally pools than run chlorine levels around 2-5 ppm is o.k. on your grass. If you have to backwash...use it to water your grass. 

Generally it is safe to drink pool water that is WELL sanitized. I wouldn't want to do it all of the time, but it's safe if it's well sanitized. 

The chlorine smell coming from a pool is a general indication that there isn't enough chlorine in a pool. The smell actually comes from chloramines. Combined chlorine and nitrogen. "Shocking" a pool is a high dose of chlorine used to burn off any combined chlorine and nitrogen.

for what its worth,
kev


----------



## Unicorn (Aug 15, 2003)

You have a chlorine test kit right? Test you tap water some time. You'll be amazed at how much is in most cities tap water.


----------



## ksbman (Aug 15, 2003)

When I lived in Orlando my cat refused to drink any water except the pool water. 

Also, being in Florida, the water level would get too high from all the rain. The drain hose from the pump didn't quite reach the pond so the last ten feet of lawn was 'watered' about twice a month with pool water. That part of the lawn didn't look any different that the rest of the lawn.


----------



## DrAg0n (Aug 15, 2003)

If its good for u, its good for the grass /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## zmoz (Aug 15, 2003)

Thanks guys /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------

